# Where Can I Find Old Beretta M948 Parts?



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

I need a safety lever for this old gun, see pictures. Can anyone point me in the right direction to a vendor or source to obtain this missing part?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Have you tried Beretta? (It's not that old.) Click on: Beretta - Firearms, Guns, Pistols, Rifles, Clothing, Accessories

Failing that, how 'bout Gun Parts Corp.: Firearm Parts & Accessories | Military Surplus | Numrich Gun Parts
Sometimes, Brownells can help: http://www.brownells.com/


----------



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

Gun Parts Corp/Numrich does not have it. I had read that Beretta no longer supports these older guns, but will check. And I didn't know about Brownells, so I will check that. Thanks. What I was hoping was that someone knew of a company that specialized in older and hard-to-find _Beretta_ parts, if such an outfit exists..........???


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

mswmsw:
You might want to try Jack First Gun Parts at Jack First Gunshop - First in Gun Parts - Rapid City, South Dakota


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I bet that the safety lever of the .22 that you have is either the same or pretty darn close to the safety lever for the .32 and .380 versions (the Beretta M.1934).
If it isn't the same, it should be pretty easy to modify it to fit. (That'd be a last-chance option.)


----------

